# HELP looking for all breeders in Canada all info welcomed



## Rover15 (Jan 11, 2013)

So after spending over 4 hours this morning trying to find tortoise breeders in canada and finding old outdated information, I've come up short, and if I have done this I bet many other canadians have as well so help me help you and other canadians plz XD

I'm trying to compile a list of breeders throughout canada to make it easier on all us Canadians looking to buy a tortoise. 

I'm looking for any breeders small time big time, hobby breeders, even those who are just trying out and/or only get eggs every couple of years. You don't need to have any currently available or any expecting I just want a quick to reference list so people can find tortoises in canada

Once I get a list of 5-10 breeders or every common type of tortoise which ever come first, I will post a new updated thread with the "Canadian list"

If you are or know breeder(s) I'm asking for the following info:
Name,Location,if they/you are willing to ship, what types/species they/you breed, their name and contact info either phone, e-mail or both


----------



## Rover15 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll start with the breeder I bought my yelloww foot from

Name: Timothy Reibling
Location: Newmarket
Ships: yes, for a minum $500 with reptile express
Species: Yellowfoots
Leopards
Greeks
Hermann's
Marginateds
Russians
Burmese Blacks and Browns


----------



## C and C Tortoises (Jan 12, 2013)

Rover15 said:


> So after spending over 4 hours this morning trying to find tortoise breeders in canada and finding old outdated information, I've come up short, and if I have done this I bet many other canadians have as well so help me help you and other canadians plz XD
> 
> I'm trying to compile a list of breeders throughout canada to make it easier on all us Canadians looking to buy a tortoise.
> 
> ...



Name: C and C Tortoises
Location: Ottawa, Toronto, Vancouver
Shipping: Yes
Species: radiated, star, spider, Hermann's, red foot, leopard, pancake
Contact names: Jeremy Cole (Ottawa), Dave Deane (Toronto), Yang Yang (Toronto), Mike Chan (Vancouver)
Contact info: [email protected]


----------



## Rover15 (Feb 15, 2013)

I have also made contact with Mike Large a breeder of yellow foots, I will try to find more info and update it to this thread.

I'm still looking for other Canadian breeders, even if the tort has been mentioned still let me know if you breed or get hatchlings from time to time.


----------

